# '01 pathfinder power windows not working



## Gooddad56 (Sep 21, 2013)

We just got a 2001 Pathfinder. When we test drove, the power windows all worked. Soon after, the passenger window would not open with either the driver multi-switch or the passenger sub-switch. We started working on the door panel and as soon as we disconnected the passenger side switch, the back windows stopped working in the same way. I have been looking at wiring diagrams, but cannot find diagrams of the locations of most components, like the power relay for the windows or the circuit breaker.
I"ve removed the motor and it works fine and the window moves freely, so I need to trace the electrical problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the ground connections are secure. Check for power at the door switch (yellow wire). You can get a copy of the FSM from the Nico club web site in their FSM section. Also try:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## Gooddad56 (Sep 21, 2013)

*'01 Power Windows*

The manual I have does not show Yellow anywhere in the wiring diagrams. Mostly white, or white with stripes.
All other power features work, including the driver window, so I'm not sure which grounding connections I would need to check.
I looked around the NICO club site but couldn't find anything, maybe I need to register there as well?
Thanks

Edit - found FSM area on NICO site: I have an older manual which is also missing some pages. I am revising my troubleshooting with the new info.


----------



## Gooddad56 (Sep 21, 2013)

*01 Pathfinder window components*

Still can't find a picture of the actual location of the M21 Circuit Breaker or the M23 Relay for the power windows. Troubleshooting chart says to check them but can't find them. Any pictures or diagrams out there?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Once you go on the Nico web site, FSM index, locate EL.pdf, then look for 'electrical units location'. The M23 relay is located under the dash, driver's side, next to the fuse block. Couldn't find the M21; i'm sure it's there, just have to look more carefully.


----------



## Gooddad56 (Sep 21, 2013)

*'01 pathfinder power windows*

I had just found it when you posted - but thanks for the directions to the Nico site. Very Helpful! I am tryig to understand the wiring diagrams: I have 11.8 V at one of the wires in the switch connector on the passenger front window switch, but it is not matching the numbering on the diagram. even so, the passenge switch won't work, but now the Main Switch (driver's) will operate this window. I was trying to jump the terminals to get it to run without the switch, but no luck yet. I know it works, because when I put 12 V straight to the motor the window runs, and again, the driver's switch makes it work. Faulty passenger switch?:thumbup:


----------



## Gooddad56 (Sep 21, 2013)

*'01 Pathfinder power windows*

Well, don't know exactly what the solution was but all the windows work! Started the day by exposing the Main Switch on the driver's door and checking voltages and poking around, and eventually the back doors worked. Then went back to the passenger side, still not working, and poked around some more. Plugged the switch back into the socket and manipulated teh switch back and forth and Lo & Behold! It bagan to work; haltingly at first but then pretty smoothly. 
Thanks for the help and the link to the NICO site.:woowoo:


----------

